
MSI SteelSeries Keyboard LED Controller for Linux - stevelacy
https://github.com/stevelacy/msi-keyboard-gui
======
dogma1138
For anyone who wonder what it is it's for a the MSI gaming laptops with
"SteelSeries Engine" supported keyboards.

It allows you to change the lighting and possibly do macro keys under Linux.

~~~
mordant
Why would anyone run Linux on a _gaming laptop_ , given that this would pretty
much preclude playing any actual _games_?

~~~
simplexion
Where have you been living the past few years? I only game on Linux.

~~~
dogma1138
What exactly do you play i wonder, sure there are some games, some 1st party
games from Valve come out to Linux, some 2K titles will get a Linux release on
steam 3 years down the line (and usually be somewhat broken), and there are
some indie games.

But please let's not portray Linux as a viable gaming OS.

~~~
syshum
Let see Top 10 Games by play hours, all on native linux (no WINE)

1\. Borderlands 2

2\. Shadow of Mordor

3\. Cities Skylines

4\. Civ V

5\. Stellaris

6\. Borderlands Pre-sequel

7\. Space Run

8\. X-Com

9\. Wasteland 2

10\. Race the Sun

Plus I just bought like 10 or so titles on Steam Summer Sale, all Linux but
have not had time to play them. Solar2, universe Sandbox 2, Tropico 5, Portal
2 are a few of those.

>>But please let's not portray Linux as a viable gaming OS.

I game exclusively under Linux now, if the game is not available for Linux
native I will not buy it.

I no longer own any Windows Computers.

~~~
Tiksi
Just to throw it in here since I don't see the games mentioned much, the Metro
Last Light and 2033 remakes run natively on Linux, and are amazing games (and
AAA).

~~~
dogma1138
Metro isn't a AAA title

------
voltagex_
This is using libusb from Node via [https://www.npmjs.com/package/msi-
keyboard](https://www.npmjs.com/package/msi-keyboard) /
[https://github.com/stevelacy/msi-keyboard](https://github.com/stevelacy/msi-
keyboard).

------
qwertyuiop924
Neat, but I always went for function over flash. Which is why I use the
excellent Unicomp keyboards.

<shameless-plug type=semi-serious-parody>

They're (relatively) cheap, virtually indestructable, and as good as a gaming
keyboard, if not better, and much less flashy. I would say they're the best
keyboard on the market right now.

</shameless-plug>

